# Chrose... it is YOUR birthday!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, healthy birthday, big guy!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CH! HOPE YOUR DOING WELL THIS DAY!

Rgds Rook


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good people, deserve good things.

Here's to many really good things for you and your family. He looks, he shoots , he scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jim, I've had a post-it note with Chrose's birthdate, December 30, on my computer monitor for a month!!!!!

Oh well, if I can't be first, I'll be biggest:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHROSE!!


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Happy B-day your posts are appreciated!! 
As a announcer friend of mine would say..."He shoots and SCOOOOORRREEEESSSS.... Michael Michael motorcycle
yep Lany Frateri--- Pgh Penguins!!

Enjoy the day


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kathee


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I wish I knew how to post some of the funny cartoons!!
Happy Birthday my dear old friend
jeff


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Chrose! How old are you now?

My wife's birthday was Dec. 29, and she's not telling!

doc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Someone didn't pick up a cake yesterday. It says "Happy Birthday Kim". I'd send it to you if I could. Chrose and Kim, Happy Birthday!!

(anyone want some cake?)


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHROSE!!!!!!

:roll: :bounce: :roll:

Here's wishing you a spectacular day and a wonderful year ahead! 

So when are we meeting up for a trip to Alaska?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday chrose! 

Happy Birthday to your wife. You don't have to lie, we all know you're hanging out with a 22 year old.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yup! Cheers to me....








I'm just 2 years shy of a half century  oy!  And I feel every day of it! I am glad I got all the partying in that I did, now I can kick back and not miss a thing. :smoking: 
Thanks for the well wishes. Got me a new gas stove! Whoo hoo! It's not exactly like what I would have liked to have gotten  but it will do nicely.
Emily, we've all done the summer, let's go in the winter! I'm hoping that we can swing it next December.
And Mich if you see Kim later tell her I said Happy Birthday. Jeff for my birthday maybe I'll send you the money I owe ya :suprise: 
Thank's y'all! Going out to dinner later, fam-a-lee style and then home to eat cake and watch the Redskins crush the Giants! That's my birthday present Coach Gibbs!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ooop's Hope I'm not too late. Man I hate to be late. Anyhow Happy Birthday and many more!!!!!!


----------

